# Firefighter dies



## nmurph (Jun 4, 2012)

Off-duty firefighter killed | News - Home

I haven't seen any comprehensive details on this story.

Here's a little more-

http://jacksonville.com/news/crime/...-firefighter-dies-after-tree-cutting-accident


----------



## squad143 (Jun 4, 2012)

What a terrible accident, compounded by his father having witnessed it.

Very unfortunate.


----------



## NHlocal (Jun 4, 2012)

My sincerest condolences to the family and all who knew him.


----------



## deevo (Jun 5, 2012)

That is horrendous for sure, condolences to his family. Looked like a decent size tree he was in. That's why I am always leary about climbing up anything dead. RIP brother.


----------



## D&B Mack (Jun 5, 2012)

Very sad, RIP.


----------

